# Angle Headed Dragons



## Tabaluga (Aug 12, 2017)

Hey all. I'm new to this species and am purchasing some next week. Can people please share pics of enclosures and let me know the basic info in regards to keeping these guys healthy and happy?


----------



## GBWhite (Aug 12, 2017)

Both these links should provide a handle regarding their care.

http://australianherpetology.com/fdcare.htm#.WY69DNR96t8

http://www.livefoods.com.au/southern-angle-headed-dragon-caresheet


----------



## Tabaluga (Aug 13, 2017)

Thank you


----------



## WeirdzandBeardz (Aug 15, 2017)

They're a great species to keep! I kept mine in a pretty basic enclosure for years, but recently upgraded them to a large bioactive one.






Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------

